# Upgrade from GTX970



## ithehappy (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey fellas I have been using the above for 3.5 years now and its time to change it. However, I am very low on budget, so what GPU do you suggest accordingly? *The upgrade has to be a significant one*, as I will be using the GPU for at least 3 years down the line. I won't change monitor anytime soon, so res. gonna remain at 1920x1200 (maybe a 1440p max after couple of years or so, but no 4K).

I am okay with used GPUs too. My budget is a maximum of 20k. Lower the better. I have considered the GTX 1660, 1660 Ti (slightly on the edge as price is high), 1070 Ti (used) thus far. Also please remember the power efficiency is important for me. I read somewhere that on the 1660 its on the higher side, not sure about the truthfulness though.

Is the difference of 8-9k between the 1660 and the 1660 Ti worth paying the extra for? At 25-26k users are selling the 2060 on Erodov I noticed, wouldn't that be a much better deal?

Looking for your suggestions.

PS- 1. Strictly no AMD.
2. No Galax, Inno or Zotac. Will only consider Asus or Gigabyte or maybe MSI too.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Hey fellas I have been using the above for 3.5 years now and its time to change it. However, I am very low on budget, so what GPU do you suggest accordingly? *The upgrade has to be a significant one*, as I will be using the GPU for at least 3 years down the line. I won't change monitor anytime soon, so res. gonna remain at 1920x1200 (maybe a 1440p max after couple of years or so, but no 4K).
> 
> I am okay with used GPUs too. My budget is a maximum of 20k. Lower the better. I have considered the GTX 1660, 1660 Ti (slightly on the edge as price is high), 1070 Ti (used) thus far. Also please remember the power efficiency is important for me. I read somewhere that on the 1660 its on the higher side, not sure about the truthfulness though.
> 
> ...



Vedant is trying to clear their 2060 Asus stock which is almost the same price of 25k.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Sep 9, 2019)

*www.vedantcomputers.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=2841
Initialy they were offering it for 20k in this offer.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 9, 2019)

^^That card runs hotter than usual(somebody posted a comment on reddit linking to some review so may be a good option for those who live in cool climate or those having good cooling in case as well as room).


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 9, 2019)

*www.amazon.in/GALAX-GeForce®-1-Click-192-bit-Graphic/dp/B07Q1358K1/ref=sr_1_10?keywords=GTX+1070&qid=1568014502&s=gateway&sr=8-10

*www.amazon.in/GeForce-GDDR5X-192-b...ords=GTX+1070&qid=1568014502&s=gateway&sr=8-2

*www.amazon.in/MSI-RX-580-8G-OC/dp/...rds=GTX+1070&qid=1568014502&s=gateway&sr=8-16

*www.amazon.in/GeForce-GDDR5X-192-b...ords=GTX+1070&qid=1568014502&s=gateway&sr=8-2

you will get much lower price than Amazon


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^That card runs hotter than usual(somebody posted a comment on reddit linking to some review so may be a good option for those who live in cool climate or those having good cooling in case as well as room).


Yes. I am not considering that card anyway, one fan card should be avoided unless gaming is done under AC.

Whatever, after reviewing the price of all models online, this is the nutshell-

1. RTX 2060 lowest budget model is available at Rs. 27,499 (Asus Advanced Edition, MD Comp.)

2. RTX 1660 Ti lowest budget mode is available at Rs. 23,000 (MSI, Vedant)

3. RTX 1660 lowest budget modei is available at Rs. 17,950 (MSI, Vedant)

I am aware that prices quoted could be lower on Vedant if visited in-person but just for reference I found those prices after checking Itdepot, MD, Vedant and Primeabgb.

Main thing is, its quite clear the from 1660 to 1660 Ti to 2060 there's a increasing slab of Rs. 5000. So which one would be best value for money considering everything? Like would 2060 be a overkill for 1080p/1440p resolution? If yes then I would simply buy a 1660 and save money. If not, then I would spend more and get it.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2019)

Do not buy any MSI product for now,/r/IndianGaming has recently seen many poor RMA stories of MSI products.Prefer Asus or Zotac for nvidia cards. Besides resolution,the monitor refresh rate also matters a lot.1660Ti is enough for 1080p 60fps screen(with or without freesync/gsync).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2019)

If I had the option, I'd just get 1660Ti for 1080p gaming. 2060 is quite capable for 1440p gaming and even 1080p 50-60 fps with RTX on. I am yet to test this (probably with Metro Exodus and Control).


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 11, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Do not buy any MSI product for now,/r/IndianGaming has recently seen many poor RMA stories of MSI products.Prefer Asus or Zotac for nvidia cards. Besides resolution,the monitor refresh rate also matters a lot.1660Ti is enough for 1080p 60fps screen(with or without freesync/gsync).


Okay. Well if i am going to get a 1660 Ti, then i'd stretch myself and get a 2060 anyway. I was asking about the non-Ti model 1660. But thanks, I'll check some comparison benchmark results or something.


----------



## topgear (Sep 11, 2019)

You are looking *significant *upgrade so better get the 2060 .. why settle for less when you can have the best.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 11, 2019)

topgear said:


> You are looking *significant *upgrade so better get the 2060 .. why settle for less when you can have the best.


Yes you're right TG. Just that there is a huge price difference of as much as 10k between a 1660 and 2060. And my financial is strained that's all.

I heard that a 1660 Ti performs closer to a 1070, is that true?

Is there a site wherein i can check the synthetic benchmark and real world usage of different cards? I am so out of touch I've forgotten everything


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2019)

GPUBoss is the best site to compare the cards performance


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 11, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> GPUBoss is the best site to compare the cards performance


AnandTech, TechPowerUp, Tom's Hardware, Hardware Unboxed, Linus Tech Tips have left the chat.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Sep 11, 2019)

2060 should be the clear choice here for you.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 11, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Yes you're right TG. Just that there is a huge price difference of as much as 10k between a 1660 and 2060. And my financial is strained that's all.
> 
> I heard that a 1660 Ti performs closer to a 1070, is that true?
> 
> Is there a site wherein i can check the synthetic benchmark and real world usage of different cards? I am so out of touch I've forgotten everything


Yes, 1660Ti performs similar to 1070. I'd say get 1660Ti at 23/24k if RTX 2060 is too expensive for you. Not sure why you are against Zotac but they offer 5 year warranty. Gigabyte was offering 4 year warranty after registering online, not sure if it's still the case. MSI has a lot of horror stories these days, esp in India.

Watch youtube videos by Hardware Unboxed, or read articles by Tom's hardware, anandtech & many more. There are a lot of good websites.

Use this as a rough guide:


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 12, 2019)

the above screenshot shows how weak is the gpu (1060) I am using  compared to others  .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 12, 2019)

prudhivisekhar said:


> the above screenshot shows how weak is the gpu (1060) I am using  compared to others  .


People are also playing on 1050Ti,2200G integrated graphics & GT1030 equivalent on laptops,It all depends on your usage(some don't mind playing at lowest settings & resolution as long as they can play & some only play games for which even 1060 is more than enough) & budget.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 12, 2019)

prudhivisekhar said:


> the above screenshot shows how weak is the gpu (1060) I am using  compared to others  .


On the contrary. I read that article in full last night. And near the end it basically said if you have a gtx 970 or some 390 or something, then maybe can consider altering a few in-game graphics options keep playing as those are still somewhat capable at 1080p. 

Thanks a lot for mentioning about that suggestion article. It opened my eyes. And what i understand is, like already been mentioned here above, it won't be a significant upgrade from a 970 unless opted for a 2060. And right now i feel the price is a bit on the higher side. So I'll wait for the upcoming sales to see if it comes under any discount. Otherwise I'll simply grab the 1660, it won't be a great upgrade, but at least it's very cheap. Going for 1660 Ti is pointless for me, as if i can spend 24k behind that I'll obviously spend 3k more and opt for the 2060.

I called Vedant and MD yesterday by the way, and the price they quoted was not at all different from their online prices, so it didn't seem like they want to clear off their 2060 stocks. Whatever.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 12, 2019)

prudhivisekhar said:


> the above screenshot shows how weak is the gpu (1060) I am using  compared to others  .


1060 is not weak by any standard. That is for 1440p ultra. GTX 1060 is still good for 1080p very high/ultra 60fps depending on game.

Their 1080p list for comparison:


----------



## ico (Oct 26, 2019)

RTX 2060S should be a good choice if you could get it for cheap.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 31, 2019)

ico said:


> RTX 2060S should be a good choice if you could get it for cheap.


Damn you are still around! Lol.

I was actually settling in for a 1660 Ti, in fact paid in advance to book one to one seller seller on Erodov but he backed out at last moment! Now I can rethink. I see there's a new 1660 Super announced or something. Not sure where its placed, in between 1660 and 1660 Ti or above 1660 Ti! If I get a good deal on the 2060 I will surely grab it, but thus far no good deals to be seen!


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Damn you are still around! Lol.
> 
> I was actually settling in for a 1660 Ti, in fact paid in advance to book one to one seller seller on Erodov but he backed out at last moment! Now I can rethink. I see there's a new 1660 Super announced or something. Not sure where its placed, in between 1660 and 1660 Ti or above 1660 Ti! If I get a good deal on the 2060 I will surely grab it, but thus far no good deals to be seen!



How did you miss it man ?
Asus Geforce RTX 2060 @ Rs 20990 : IndianGaming

It was posted on here but unable to find the link now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2019)

topgear said:


> How did you miss it man ?
> Asus Geforce RTX 2060 @ Rs 20990 : IndianGaming
> 
> It was posted on here but unable to find the link now.


This asus rtx 2060 single fan phoenix version is probably the hottest running 2060 card in its category.
Is Colorful GPUs are trustable ?
GPU NEWS Channel


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 12, 2019)

1660 Super comes just shy of very few FPS against 1660Ti, at 1080p. But as everyone is already suggesting, wait for the benchmarks of 5500 from AMD to show up and then decide. You have already waited so long, so better wait a bit more.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> 1660 Super comes just shy of very few FPS against 1660Ti, at 1080p. But as everyone is already suggesting, wait for the benchmarks of 5500 from AMD to show up and then decide. You have already waited so long, so better wait a bit more.


Yes I think waiting a little longer for RX5500 is worth it.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2019)

AMD Radeon RX 5500 Destroys NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1650 in Benchmarks


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Yes I think waiting a little longer for RX5500 is worth it.



I think we may get RX 5500 with some other number branding on market as so far it's only for OEMs only so getting a official retail part based on RX5500 is very slim but based on the specs and if priced right it will destroy 1650.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2019)

topgear said:


> How did you miss it man ?
> Asus Geforce RTX 2060 @ Rs 20990 : IndianGaming
> 
> It was posted on here but unable to find the link now.


I was actually informed of the same by my friend. On the next day I had to go out of town for 2 days. Upon my return the price was at 21990 and besides as that was the single fan version I would not have bought it anyway. But even the other, standard 2-fan 2060s were selling at 23990 and 24990 on MD I think, Zotac and Asus or MSI respectively. I didn't even get that! Damn me dude.

Yeah read a few reviews about 1660 Super. There is basically no difference at all between the Ti and Super model of 1660s it seems. I mean less than 5% performance difference is negligible for me. But I already thought of buying a 1660 Ti being sold on Erodov right now. Seller might sell it at around 17k or something. Would that be a fair deal considering I can get a Super at 20k?

Also thanks for advice on the AMD model. But as I have mental problem and therefore I don't consider AMD cards. However, I will keep an eye on it. If it's really a good competitor to the 1660s then I will consider it. As long as the card breaks the AMD trademark features in the likes of competing with air conditioners in terms of current consumption and all. Lol. Also I must have a feature like Shadow play. I absolutely love it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> I was actually informed of the same by my friend. On the next day I had to go out of town for 2 days. Upon my return the price was at 21990 and besides as that was the single fan version I would not have bought it anyway. But even the other, standard 2-fan 2060s were selling at 23990 and 24990 on MD I think, Zotac and Asus or MSI respectively. I didn't even get that! Damn me dude.
> 
> Yeah read a few reviews about 1660 Super. There is basically no difference at all between the Ti and Super model of 1660s it seems. I mean less than 5% performance difference is negligible for me. But I already thought of buying a 1660 Ti being sold on Erodov right now. Seller might sell it at around 17k or something. Would that be a fair deal considering I can get a Super at 20k?
> 
> Also thanks for advice on the AMD model. But as I have mental problem and therefore I don't consider AMD cards. However, I will keep an eye on it. If it's really a good competitor to the 1660s then I will consider it. As long as the card breaks the AMD trademark features in the likes of competing with air conditioners in terms of current consumption and all. Lol. Also I must have a feature like Shadow play. I absolutely love it.


If that 1660Ti has a lot of warranty left or is very new, might be a decent deal. But last I check Zotac GPUs in India get total of 5 year warranty by registering online, so a Zotac 1660 Super at 20k is still a good deal.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> If that 1660Ti has a lot of warranty left or is very new, might be a decent deal. But last I check Zotac GPUs in India get total of 5 year warranty by registering online, so a Zotac 1660 Super at 20k is still a good deal.


Okay I've to ask this, why would i consider buying a Zotac when companies like Asus or Gigabyte or even MSI is in the market? I read reviews of these cards and nowhere any review site ever bothers to test a Zotac card. They always prefer either EVGA or Asus. Now the former isn't available in India, so no option.

Why Indians prefer Zotac? Because of the low price point and 5-year warranty thingy? 

I've seen how unethical that company is when my friend's 1060 mini died on him and the company won't provide any warranty for it. Yes, of course he forgot to register the card for the extra 2 year warranty but come on, his card was exactly 3 years old and the company simply cited no warranty left reason for not providing any support. He's now possessing a brick worth 16k or whatever it cost him back then. I have no faith on the company nor the quality control of their products.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Okay I've to ask this, why would i consider buying a Zotac when companies like Asus or Gigabyte or even MSI is in the market? I read reviews of these cards and nowhere any review site ever bothers to test a Zotac card. They always prefer either EVGA or Asus. Now the former isn't available in India, so no option.
> 
> Why Indians prefer Zotac? Because of the low price point and 5-year warranty thingy?
> 
> I've seen how unethical that company is when my friend's 1060 mini died on him and the company won't provide any warranty for it. Yes, of course he forgot to register the card for the extra 2 year warranty but come on, his card was exactly 3 years old and the company simply cited no warranty left reason for not providing any support. He's now possessing a brick worth 16k or whatever it cost him back then. I have no faith on the company nor the quality control of their products.


Zotac cards are good enough,you need to check more outside of the usual "evga/asus" roundup.

If that is your criterion of unethical then by same standard MSI should be called an outright robber if you read some recent comments about their rma quality in /r/IndianGaming or even here(msi service centre person bent the pins of guy's new ryzen 3600 while testing with msi mobo & then sent it to gigabyte service centre to get it repaired  ). I would take even zotac's 2 years warranty over msi 3 years warranty any day.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 18, 2019)

ithehappy said:


> Okay I've to ask this, why would i consider buying a Zotac when companies like Asus or Gigabyte or even MSI is in the market? I read reviews of these cards and nowhere any review site ever bothers to test a Zotac card. They always prefer either EVGA or Asus. Now the former isn't available in India, so no option.
> 
> Why Indians prefer Zotac? Because of the low price point and 5-year warranty thingy?
> 
> I've seen how unethical that company is when my friend's 1060 mini died on him and the company won't provide any warranty for it. Yes, of course he forgot to register the card for the extra 2 year warranty but come on, his card was exactly 3 years old and the company simply cited no warranty left reason for not providing any support. He's now possessing a brick worth 16k or whatever it cost him back then. I have no faith on the company nor the quality control of their products.


Zotac doesn't offer 5 year warranty elsewhere & I also think Asus has better GPU quality, but in the end, 5 year warranty trumps it as Zotac cards are good enough. Obviously not many people know that you have to get it registered online to get the additional warranty, but if you are someone who is building a gaming PC, you should know some basics stuff to check these. Card dying just after the warranty expires is bad luck, but I have heard a lot of GPUs failing after 3 years in India, I think the additional dust & humidity affects the lifespan here.

MSI is bad these days. Their RMA is not just bad here in India, but people have complained about it in the US as well.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> Zotac doesn't offer 5 year warranty elsewhere & I also think Asus has better GPU quality, but in the end, 5 year warranty trumps it as Zotac cards are good enough. Obviously not many people know that you have to get it registered online to get the additional warranty, but if you are someone who is building a gaming PC, you should know some basics stuff to check these. Card dying just after the warranty expires is bad luck, but I have heard a lot of GPUs failing after 3 years in India, I think the additional dust & humidity affects the lifespan here.
> 
> MSI is bad these days. Their RMA is not just bad here in India, but people have complained about it in the US as well.


MSI was very good 3-4 years ago. I dont know now but when my motherboard got burnt due to lightning strike. MSI sent it to Delhi and got it repaired. Absolutely for free, no extra cost.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 19, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI was very good 3-4 years ago. I dont know now but when my motherboard got burnt due to lightning strike. MSI sent it to Delhi and got it repaired. Absolutely for free, no extra cost.


I know, it was never good for laptops though but good for PC peripherals. Their service quality deteriorated in recent times, like Dell.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 19, 2019)

anupam_pb said:


> I know, it was never good for laptops though but good for PC peripherals. Their service quality deteriorated in recent times, like Dell.


I don't think msi & dell can be mentioned in same context irrespective of current situation.MSI didn't just deteriorate,they crashed & burned.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> MSI was very good 3-4 years ago. I dont know now but when my motherboard got burnt due to lightning strike. MSI sent it to Delhi and got it repaired. Absolutely for free, no extra cost.



If I go 6 years back then the experience I had with MSI was mediocre at best. Zotac is good but Asus is my first choice when it comes to GPUs.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 23, 2019)

Have you considered getting a Founders Edition or Nvidia-boxed card? I am not 100% certain if the latter is sold in India.


----------

